# screw vac /compressor



## wexfordvac (Apr 14, 2014)

hello lads I'm the maintenance in a joinery we have three becker dry running vac pumps but with the dusty atmosphere they keep blowing vanes,we have an aircosse screw compressor don't know the exact make it'll pump to about 8 bar with no airdryer. my question is, is it much hassle to change the compressor to a vac pump i'll post pics of said compressor and spec and the vac pumps too. just need some info weather it can be done or not thanks


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure why you would?? Just put a air dryer on the screw compressor.
To answer your question, no I don't think it could be done without some serious money spent and also ruining a could screw compressor.


----------

